# Implantation bleeding?



## lillyrose (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello, any info would be great thanks...
I am trying to conceive and for the last week i have noticed many strong pregnancy symptoms like nausea, headaches, bloating, urinating more, dizzyness etc (i already have 1 child so im recognising the same pattern so to speak), i took a test 2 days ago and it came back negative. My period is not due for another 2-3 days but over the last few days i have noticed an increase in cramping and back pain etc which is normal just before you start a period but for me, the amount of discomfort is not normal, its not a bad pain but im usually only a little crampy before my periods due. Well, today i have noticed slight spotting then just now when i wiped i noticed a lot of brown and a slight bit of red bloody mucus discharge...im thinking it could either be my period coming and i haven't been lucky in conceiving this month or could it possibly be implantation bleeding as i have never had brown mucus at the start of a period and i had intercourse 11 days ago when i was most fertile?
Thank you
(p.s. i am also going through tests at the momment as i suspect i may have pcos so my periods are occassionally irratic)


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,

Not really sure what you are asking here, but as you probably know symptoms can vary from person to person and from pregnancy to pregnancy, so I'm afraid it is probably just a waiting game. 

You don't say what tests you are having but they may all play a part in what is happening.

Good luck and I hope that AF doen't arrive and you have been luck this month 

Roo xx


----------

